# Cork group buy?



## spiralinglotus21 (Apr 2, 2014)

Any of the Florida folks interested in doing a cork bark group buy? I have a couple people interested and figured there might be some interest here as well.


https://www.facebook.com/
groups/Floridadendros/


----------

